# 4th of July Rib Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Was rainy but with the Akorn on my porch, smoking was not a problem. I did two racks of spares. One for my wife the way she likes them, and one for me the way I like them. I did corn in the shuck on the Akorn as well.


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

*Wow!*

That pic on the grill got my mouth watering! Nice indeed!:thumbup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,just Dang!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!
Thanks for sharing; in search of now


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That Plate is mouth watering also. Dang you.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now that is what you call a RUB! Well done sir!


----------

